

Server Side changes to make your app ready for Facebook’s OAuth 2.0 upgrade - nfriedly
http://blog.sociablelabs.com/2011/09/19/server-side-changes-facebook-oauth-2-0-upgrade/

======
nfriedly
This follows the previous post on the client-side here:
[http://blog.sociablelabs.com/2011/09/16/javascript-
changes-f...](http://blog.sociablelabs.com/2011/09/16/javascript-changes-
facebook-pauth-2-0-upgrade/)

